#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Loadbalance 2 Links de entrada e 3 portas de saída

## fernandosant

Boa tarde,
gostaria de ajuda na seguinte situação: eu tenho uma rede onde meus equipamentos estão conectados(GAT. 192.168.40.1/24) e esta também possui uma internet de 15 Megas, na outra também há equipamentos e uma internet de 5 Megas(GAT. 192.168.3.1/24), eu gostaria de "juntar" essas duas redes, utilizando a soma de 20 Megas e tendo acesso a todos os equipamentos das duas redes. Para isso eu disponho de uma RB260GSP.

Poderiam me ajudar?
Obrigado!

----------


## ronandopo

Cara, compra um load balance TPlink e seja feliz

----------


## avatar52

Vamos lá "somar" seus links, procure no Google sobre "Load Balance - RouterOS". Nem vou entrar em detalhes sobre esse switch que roda o SwitchOS e você não irá conseguir fazer o Load Balance.

TPLINK e ser feliz? Eu nunca mais uso esse lixo.

----------


## Pedroh

É simples de fazer o balance, mas como o nome já diz, é balance .

----------

